# Solved: excel date formula - ignore weekends



## higginsbl (Aug 17, 2001)

Is there a way to write a formula that adds down the column 1 day to the previous day, but when it hits a Saturday or a Sunday, it goes to Monday?
ie: (a1+1) but by the time it got to April 3 it would know to add 3 to get to Monday
Monday, March 30, 2009
Tuesday, March 31, 2009
Wednesday, April 01, 2009
Thursday, April 02, 2009
Friday, April 03, 2009
Saturday, April 04, 2009
Sunday, April 05, 2009
Monday, April 06, 2009
Tuesday, April 07, 2009

Thanks for any information you can provide.

BL


----------



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

try:

=a1+IF(WEEKDAY(a1)=6,3,1)

If WEEDAY of previous cell = 6 (=Friday) then add 3 else add 1


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

use this :

```
=WORKDAY(A1;1)
```


----------



## higginsbl (Aug 17, 2001)

Hurray! Thanks so much!


----------

